# Does your doctor share test results?



## debodun (Nov 13, 2016)

Some of my doctors I have refuse to give me copies of blood tests. When I ask for them, they say "What do you need them for?" If I say "In case I go to one of my other doctors, I can give them to him (or her)." Then they say, "Let us know what doctor and we'll FAX the reports." 

If I say, "I just like to have copies for my own records." their response is "You really don't need them. If there's anything wrong, we'll let you know."

Some doctors, however, do not seem to mind sending me copies of my blood work tests.

I wanted to know why the difference in attitudes. Am I entitled to see my test results? Does your doctor agree to give you copies of lab work?


----------



## RubyK (Nov 13, 2016)

My doctor sends all test reports to me via MyChart on e-mail. You are entitled to see all of your medical information. I had some blood tests done on Thursday and the results were in my e-mail the next day.

If I were you, I would look for a new primary physician. Something sounds very wrong with your doctor.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 13, 2016)

My GP only tells me if there is anything outside the official guidelines,  but will tell me anything else if I ask.  I am entitled to know the results of any tests if I want to know.  Best not to know too much.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2016)

My situation is the same as RubyK, it's all in my electronic patient file along with the rest of my medical information going back to the initial visit.


----------



## Debby (Nov 13, 2016)

I've never actually asked a doctor for my records or results so I don't know what Canadian doctors would say.  That's an interesting point and maybe since I live in areas where it's difficult to get a family doctor (we have walk in clinics here), maybe it's not such a bad idea to take charge of your own file and ask for copies on stuff.  I'll have to think about this.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 13, 2016)

In the U.S. The Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act (HIPAA) Privacy Rule gives you, with few exceptions, the right to inspect, review, and receive a copy of your medical records and billing records that are held by health plans and health care providers covered by the Privacy Rule.
If you want a copy, you may need to pay for copies and mailing. If you request an electronic copy of protected health information, a covered entity is required to provide you with such electronic copy to the extent it is readily producible. In most cases, you should get your copies within 30 days.

I always ask my doctor for copies of test results and always get them. Same with tests for our pets.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 13, 2016)

In Canada  you can ask to see all your medical records including tests , letters between other Dr's etc it is your legal right, I seem to remember there is a wait time of 48 hours or something like that and they can charge you for photocopying, printing etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2016)

The couple of times I've asked for hard copies of test results, like a bloodtest, the doctor has given it to me.  They never volunteer such things, just like at the Vets for my pets, I have to ask.  But, like others here, I have Kaiser and have an online page of my past tests and the results, so I just have to log on to find out results on the computer.  Never been refused by the doctor or Vet to get copies of test results.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 13, 2016)

RubyK said:


> My doctor sends all test reports to me via MyChart on e-mail. You are entitled to see all of your medical information. I had some blood tests done on Thursday and the results were in my e-mail the next day.
> 
> .



*My doc uses MYChart as well. In fact I just checked the results of my most recent bloodwork there. Tomorrow, my doctor will go over all of them with me when I am there*


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have My Chart also....Have had it for a few years now and love it..I can compare all test that have been done from the beginning including the different blood test and keep up with all appointments...also can communicate with doctors and nurses.

All my different doctors are in the same network, this makes it very convenient.


----------



## Lon (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes I get them by email directly from the lab two days after the doctor that ordered the tests gets his copy. We can then discuss at the following appointment. Getting my test results helps me to manage my health.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 13, 2016)

I actually have a couple of different "accounts" where I get test results. One is from my primary provider and any specialists who belong to that health group. The other is from my oncologist and radiation oncologist,as they are part of a different group. I have had to get CDs from my primary group to take to outside specialists and all I have to do is give 24 hours notice and they have it ready for me to pick up. So I have a CD of the CT scan they did for my kidney stone (which also shows and describes many other organs) and a CD of the xrays done on my hands-which I think were a waste of time because they don`t even show what the real problem is. A nerve study was needed for that. But no,I have no problem having access to any tests at all.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 13, 2016)

My former doctor's office asked if I wanted a copy of blood test results or just a call or email results.  But, as far as I know in the US you have the right to obtain this information from your doctor's office any time you wish, some will charge some don't depending upon the circumstances and types of records requested.  But you have a right to the information.

My previous doctor's office and my new actually set it up so that you can access your charts electronically via computer at whim.  You supply an email address they give you an access code.


----------



## Lynk (Nov 13, 2016)

My doctor sends me my results in a day or two. I have a my chart .


----------



## mrstime (Nov 13, 2016)

Here in BC we don't make appointments with specialists, our doctors send the request and the specialists office make the appointment, and yes they share the findings with our family doctor. We did have one [FONT=&quot] podiatrist who wanted to charge $50.00 to share the info with the GP. We found another podiatrist.[/FONT]


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2016)

Deb, you are absolutely entitled to your lab results.  I can access mine myself on my MyChart account.


----------



## dpwspringer (Nov 14, 2016)

My doctors have it available by Internet access as well which I can access by an online account I had to set up with them. The info on how to set up that account was sent to me via email.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2016)

He always goes over them with me. I can also go online to my portal and read results.


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2016)

My gastroenterologist's group has what they term "Patient Portal" but they do not put test results there. I even called them an requested a copy of my last blood work. I never received it. No other doctor I visit (cardiologist, GP, ophthalmologist) have what many of you mentioned - My Chart. Is that something you have to request?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2016)

No debobun. It's listed in my portal under test results. We can get refills, make and break appointments  and do several things there. No need for telephone calls anymore.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 14, 2016)

My Chart does the job for me, as well.  Convenient to look at  a few of the results, although I'm of the old school and don't spend too much time telling my doc what we should be doing or not doing.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 14, 2016)

I feel it is VITAL to have copies of your test results.   You'll be able to compare them from the last results.    It is your right to have a copy and if your doc says no, ask why. It's necessary at times to push back and keep your doc's feet grounded.    Now, if you're asking for your entire chart, that's another story.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 14, 2016)

debodun said:


> No other doctor I visit (cardiologist, GP, ophthalmologist) have what many of you mentioned - My Chart. Is that something you have to request?



General information about mychart:  https://www.mychartcentral.com/FAQ.aspx

If you are not a member of an HMO or PPO, you likely don't have an account.

You are entitled to any and all of your test results.  You paid for them (either out of pockets or through your insurance).


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2016)

nvtribefan said:


> If you are not a member of an HMO or PPO, you likely don't have an account.



I am still being carried on my employer's insurance until I am eligible for Medicare (which will be very soon).


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 14, 2016)

debodun said:


> I am still being carried on my employer's insurance until I am eligible for Medicare (which will be very soon).



That may or may not be an HMO or PPO.  They could be self-insured.  You'll want to know all the details of your coverage and any possible subsidy you may be entitled to after reaching 65.  Your (former) employer's benefit office will have the answers.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2016)

I'd call the insurance carrier direct and ask how you can get your test results, also.  You ARE entitled to them.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2016)

After my annual physical, my doctor always sits me down and insists on going over all the test results with me. I am fortunately in good health, so all the numbers come out right where they
are supposed to be, but he reads the whole long list anyway and gives me a copy to take home. There is something wrong with your doctor if he puts up any resistance to this. Sounds a little
paranoid to me.


----------



## Robusta (Nov 15, 2016)

debodun said:


> My gastroenterologist's group has what they term "Patient Portal" but they do not put test results there. I even called them an requested a copy of my last blood work. I never received it. No other doctor I visit (cardiologist, GP, ophthalmologist) have what many of you mentioned - My Chart. Is that something you have to request?



We also have what is referred to as Patient Portal. You do need to request it at each provider. We mainly use Rochester General Health Group or Finger Lakes health and have access to all our records.  Seems as though you should be able to also


----------



## Carla (Nov 15, 2016)

I go to a lab to have blood drawn and request a copy of the results be sent to me also. The request must be made at the time your blood is drawn. I request hard copy because, as you say, you may want it to take to a new doctor. I even request discs of MRI or any imaging for the same reason. It has been helpful because I have had to take copies to another doctor. Saves aggravation.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2016)

Yup!  I get the results of lab work either e-mailed or in my MyChart.  If I need a hard copy, I just print one out.  I also got discs of x-rays and etc. from back when I was getting my hips fixed.  It's easier and cheaper for all concerned.


----------



## Lost in retirement (Nov 16, 2016)

Some labs allow you to sign-up and receive your lab work results online. You will know the results  before your doctor's appointment. Lab Corps provides this service.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2016)

The labs here do, too.


----------

